# IRN Cleric:  Nukes "forbidden from Islamic point of view"



## The Bread Guy (19 Nov 2007)

Shared with usual disclaimer....

*Ayat. Kashani: N-bomb production religiously forbidden*
IRNA, 9 Nov 07
Article link

Substitute Friday prayers leader of Tehran Ayatollah Mohammad Emami Kashani said on Friday that production of nuclear bomb is religiously forbidden. 

*"Islam bans shedding blood of nations; on the same ground, production of nuclear bomb and even thinking on its production are forbidden from Islamic point of view," said Ayatollah Kashani in his weekly Friday prayers sermon at Tehran University campus. * 

Ayatollah Kashani said that in the Islamic Republic of Iran, the Supreme Leader of Islamic Revolution Ayatollah Seyed Ali Khamenei, as the highest authority having the power of issuing decrees and having the first say in decision makings and politics, has explicitly banned production and use of Weapons of Mass Destruction. 

"The world of arrogance, however, is accusing Iran under vain pretexts that is after production of nuclear weapons," he announced. 

He said Iranians based on their religious ideology believe in security of whole the world people and of believers of different religions. "That's because Islam and country's Constitution believe in security in all countries," he made it clear. 

He reiterated that Iranian nation does not favor genocide and all the crimes which are usually committed by the world of arrogance.


----------



## Greymatters (19 Nov 2007)

Interesting.  Doesnt mean much though, even if he was telling the truth, when it's a Shiite statement...


----------



## JAWS228 (19 Nov 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't Islam also forbid the mass murder of women and children? (read the vast majority of suicide bombers).  
That doesn't mean that certain psychopaths do it anyways and this doesn't mean that other equally unstable people (read Iranian govt) will try to make an N-Bomb....regardless of whether Islam forbids it or not.  These fundamentalists will somehow find a way to make it holy writ from their twisted perspective.


----------



## NL_engineer (19 Nov 2007)

Aren't suicide and murder also forbidden ???  But the religious leaders in Iran always tells the truth  :


----------



## zipperhead_cop (19 Nov 2007)

JAWS228 said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't Islam also forbid the mass murder of women and children? (read the vast majority of suicide bombers).



Not if it's Iran, and especially not if the target it Israel.  
As with any organized religion, scriptures can be twisted to man's purpose.


----------



## a_majoor (19 Nov 2007)

The disconnect is between what is said and what is done. If the Ayatollah Seyed Ali Khamenei were to parade the dismantled parts of the 3000 centrifuges at the same time as he made the speech, then the effect would be powerful and outstanding, and certainly go a long way to raising his credibility and defusing tensions throughout SW Asia.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (19 Nov 2007)

a_majoor said:
			
		

> If the Ayatollah Seyed Ali Khamenei were to parade the dismantled parts of the 3000 centrifuges



But I thought they were for nuclear energy development?   :


----------



## Flip (19 Nov 2007)

> But I thought they were for nuclear energy development?



But they are! They would like to share a lot of nuclear energy with TelAviv!

I think I'd be more interested in what the Republican Guard has to say - er
or not say..............


----------



## Greymatters (21 Nov 2007)

Flip said:
			
		

> But they are! They would like to share a lot of nuclear energy with TelAviv!



Haha, good one.

It is a sad thing that this country wants to join the big boys club  but doesnt have the maturity to realize that it doesnt mean you can threaten whoever you want. Pakistan and India learned the same thing, they got their capabilities, but havent done anything with it other than make a few threats, and any time they did the big powers would swoop in and put them in their place.  They cannot be oblivious to the fact that the first time they used one to attack another country they would get eliminated from the board pretty quickly.


----------



## Flip (21 Nov 2007)

I don't doubt the Ayatollah's sincerity (much).
But who's he? Does It matter what he says?

I think the Iranians want to develop the mother of all chess pieces
in their drive for legitimacy. What's sad, is that they view this as 
what gives them the influence and legitimacy they crave.

The danger is of course - the likelyhood that they would use it.

What is also sad is that in that part of the world, If there is 
a really tough and resourceful "chess player" around,
they quite naturally want to challenge him.

Engage in dialogue? Share some tea? Hell no!
Threaten to kill - and mean it - that's how you get a reputation.
In their world, everyone's an enemy.

If there's an American at the end your block, keeping your neighbourhood safe,
take a shot at him!  If you hurt him, you become a local rock star.  It's nothing
personal of course, until his buddies shoot back.

Is my impression correct?
I dunno.  That's how it seems to me anyway.


----------



## geo (21 Nov 2007)

Let us not forget that Pakistan HAS the big bomb

Pakistan is a muslim country (is it not?)

Does that mean that Pakistan and Musharaf are at odds with what Iran & the ayatolahs believe and want?
Does that mean that Iran can use morality as a basis to destabilize Pakistan.... for the good of the world?

Just musing here -  anything wrong with my logic?


----------



## Flip (21 Nov 2007)

Hmmmm,

Pakistan is Muslim by and large, BUT is not Arab, is not Persian and is not really middle eastern.

They have The Bomb as part of a different dynamic and also has a colonial history.

All of those tedious distinctions being made, yes.  



> Does that mean that Pakistan and Musharaff are at odds with what Iran & the ayatolahs believe and want?
> Does that mean that Iran can use morality as a basis to destabilize Pakistan.... for the good of the world?



I suspect you are correct.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (21 Nov 2007)

Flip said:
			
		

> Engage in dialogue? Share some tea? Hell no!
> Threaten to kill - and mean it - that's how you get a reputation.
> In their world, everyone's an enemy.



That is a big issue here.  Iran has apparently decided to govern their country the way it has been directing its puppet terrorist units (HAMAS, Hezbollah et al) in that if you always create a big boogey man to hold up to the population as being a critical threat, you may be able to distract them from the fact that their lives suck and they have no expectation of happiness.  Iran appears to be a standout example of a country with great potential being mismanaged literally do death.  So rather than deal with a revolt, get everyone afraid of a enemy that doesn't exist.  I imagine that the leaders in Iran realize that even if they get a nuke, it will be a Pyrrhic victory at best.  They will have The Bomb, but at the cost of nation crushing sanctions, a population that is starved and miserable, and the rest of the planet that is going to be increasingly willing to bomb them back to the stone age.  
I agree with a_majoor.  I too would like to see the proof in the pudding with this.  If they are getting their Ayatollahs to say falsehoods and are part of the military propaganda machine, things are worse over there that at least I realized.


----------



## Flip (21 Nov 2007)

> If they are getting their Ayatollahs to say falsehoods and are part of the military propaganda machine, things are worse over there that at least I realized.



I think you might be getting ahead of the evidence a bit.

I would bet that if you went to three different clerics, you could 
get four different opinions - on tape!
Has about as much value as any other, man in the street mosque interview.

It's no bloody wonder Hugo Chavez and Ahmedinejad are such good buddies.
Same Shtick! The victim mindset with far more bravado than is rational.

And of course the western media being played like a $10.00 violin.....Vaudville!   ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop (21 Nov 2007)

Flip said:
			
		

> I think you might be getting ahead of the evidence a bit.
> I would bet that if you went to three different clerics, you could
> get four different opinions - on tape!
> Has about as much value as any other, man in the street mosque interview.



Yeah, fair enough.  I guess how prominent the particular Ayatollah is makes a difference.


----------

